# Latex bands



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Recently I bought some .030" thick abrasion resistant latex sheet to make bands from and I have to say that I'm sold. I like them so much I ordered some more of the .030" thick as well as some .020" thick. I even took my old marksman slingshot and put latex bands on it. Don't remember the model of it but it's one of those that's extendable. (is that even a word?)

Chris


----------



## slingshooter1953 (Aug 28, 2010)

Chris Where did you buy it? you got thr info,,like name,number,that sort of thing,I,d like to get some too! THANKS (SLINGSHOOTER1953)


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Abrasion resistant or AR is usually a term given to gum rubber and not to latex. It means that the rubber is smooth on both sides. I don't sell gum rubber, but I do sell pure fresh .030 latex sheet in the USA. - Tex-shooter
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2039-pure-fresh-100-natural-latex/


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Yet, the latex Chris speaks of is also labeled AR, as are most of McMaster Carr's latex and rubber products,, many UV resistant as well. I don't know how truthful all those claims are, but McMaster is a good company and they are there, it's up to you whether or not to believe them......

Here you go Slingshooter, http://www.mcmaster.com/#

Just look up latex film and all the different thicknesses are there....they literally have everything on that site!!! You can buy your tubes, flats, ball bearings, and metal rods to make the sling itself in one place...









Can't go wrong with some Tex bands either!

Cheers - John


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I stopped using McMaster Carr years ago, because I would get Old latex once in a while. That Is how I started buying direct from Hygenic. Than I could not use it fast enough so I started selling. That is no problem now. I use about 250 square feed every 6 months now. I still sell it though. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

"Made of 97% natural latex rubber"

Straight from McMaster-Carr's website.

Chris


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I use Mcmaster-Carr for the majority of my materials both for my business as well as for my personal projects. I've never had a single problem with them in all the years I've been using them. Not to say others haven't, but in my experience I've never had a single situation where I didn't get exactly what I paid for.

Chris


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

slingshooter1953 said:


> Chris Where did you buy it? you got thr info,,like name,number,that sort of thing,I,d like to get some too! THANKS (SLINGSHOOTER1953)


mcmaster.com

The item you're looking for is 85995K191 for the .030 and 85995K27 for the .020

Chris


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> mcmaster.com
> 
> The item you're looking for is 85995K191 for the .030 and 85995K27 for the .020
> 
> Chris


Although, I would suggest going up to the .040 before dropping down to the .020.....the .020 will require a lot more band surface area to be able to propel anything more than very light ammo, and it will also be subject to early tears and overall short life due to its very slight thickness. I have some of the .040 from McMaster and it provides a good happy medium between the fast and light .030 and long lasting yet quite heavy .050 (which are very good, especially with the heavier ammo). It has lasted and shot quite well for me up to this point, but thats just my two cents, I don't have any experience with .020....you'll find these things out for yourself.

Cheers - John


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

When using the .030 I use more than one band per side. On the .030 I generally use 2 layers on each side, with the .020 I had planned on using 3. The idea being that in Jack Koehler's book he had a chart that showed multiple thin bands out performed fewer thicker bands. I just wanted to experiment with the .020 to see what performance was like using 3 layers of that versus 2 layers of the .030. Mainly I just like to experiment.

Chris


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Just a quick note here, unless you are making a ton of bands you would probably be better off getting them from Tex-Shooter. I order a lot of materials from McMaster-Carr on a regular basis, when I do I sometimes throw in items like the latex for my personal proects, therefore I'm not paying shipping on just those items. If you figure it up you may be better off buying a set of bands from Tex rather than buying a sheet of latex. However if you are wanting to experiment then getting the sheet of latex may be a better way to go. But don't forget our resident vendors, they help keep the hobby alive. I only post my sources because I know some of you are like me and like to experiment, I just don't want anyone to think I'm trying to take any business away from these guys.

Chris


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> > mcmaster.com
> >
> > The item you're looking for is 85995K191 for the .030 and 85995K27 for the .020
> >
> ...


I like .050 latex properly tapered one band per side it averages an easy 194-200 fps with a .50 cal lead ball try getting that with one layer of Gold Therabands.









I'd try .040 latex it sounds like it can be good


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have latex from MCMaster and Tex. No Comparison, The latex from Tex is faster.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment mxred91 I try to provide the best product that I can, but just to be fair to McMaster Carr; my latex is not always faster than theirs. I would suspect that McMaster Carr and I both buy from the same source. The difference is I keep the latex that I buy in a temperature and light absent controlled atmosphere, so the difference is consistency. My consistency differences are in the product I receive from the manufacture (Hygenic). It is a top quality mil-spec product. It will vary very little from the first of the roll to where I stop using and selling it about 6 to 8 feet from the end. McMaster Carr is an excellent company and does a great service for EDM manufactures and individuals alike. I have used them a great deal for many products. -- Tex-shooter


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Latex from Tex is Muscle Car Sink you in your Seat Rubber Burning Smokin Fast !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just straight up Fast ! Now go gechasome!!!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

@Tex-Shooter do you have a website? thanks


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Nico said:


> I like .050 latex properly tapered one band per side it averages an easy 194-200 fps with a .50 cal lead ball try getting that with one layer of Gold Therabands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use .050 latex from Rubber Sheet Roll at http://www.rubbershe...da-approved.htm

Unless you intend to make a lot of bands, buying from Tex or Flatband is as good a deal as you are going to find.

<rant>
McMaster-Carr has an idiot working for them who thinks Goldsboro, NC is an export destination. I will never buy from them again.
</rant>


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I have to say I'm kind of sorry I made this initial post. I wasn't trying to convince anyone that they should buy the same stuff I do, or get it from the same place I do, I was simply trying to say that I've been having a lot of fun experimenting and so far the latex sheet has been my favorite band material. I like to make things, and I like to make things from scratch when I can which is why I don't buy bands from vendors, not because I don't think they are good or that they might be better, but simply because I get a lot of enjoyment from making all of the stuff I use from scratch. I can't speak for anyone else regarding their experiences with certain companies but I was just having a good time yesterday and I just posted it because, well lets face it, how many of us have someone around to talk slingshots with. If any of you are like me my better half usually rolls her eyes and says "that's nice dear" when I start talking slingshots.

Chris


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Chris, We are all experimenting till we find the perfect set up. My wife roles her eyes too, she just does not appreciate the kind of talking we do about slingshots. Every time I start up she turns off. Yea!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

The one I hate is when she says "That nice honey." as if she was talking to an eight year old MMMMMM maybe she is.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Builder,

Don't be sorry about posting your ideas. That's what this place is about.

No one took your post as you trying to persuade others to stop doing business with anyone or to use what you use.

But if you ever do want to start some good arguments, post something about flats -vs- tubes, or vice versa.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

haha well I'm not the argument starting kind. I've got several yards now of the latex and I'm really enjoying experimenting with different bands. I have to say that in a pinch the walmart exercise bands work pretty darn good, not as good as the latex, but pretty good.

Chris


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

builderofstuff said:


> haha well I'm not the argument starting kind. I've got several yards now of the latex and I'm really enjoying experimenting with different bands. I have to say that in a pinch the walmart exercise bands work pretty darn good, not as good as the latex, but pretty good.
> 
> Chris


Good point Chris, I have resorted to Academy exercise bands too and they are good. Thanks for sharing. At some point would like to see some shooting video.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

"Every time I start up she turns off. Yea!"
(dgui)

. . . Ha ha!







I nominate this for quote of the year.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I second that motion


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

dgui said:


> Good point Chris, I have resorted to Academy exercise bands too and they are good. Thanks for sharing. At some point would like to see some shooting video.


At some point I will. I don't have a good spot o outside at the moment so I've been doing all my shooting in the basement, when I should be working. hahaha

Chris


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> "Every time I start up she turns off. Yea!"
> (dgui)
> 
> . . . Ha ha!
> ...


YEA! SOMETIMES SHES JUST FULL OF IT!


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

So tonight I put three layers of .030" latex on each side of one of my commercial shooters, it's a Marksman LaserHawk. Anyway, man it's fast! But it also wears my arm out after a while. hahaha It could definitely be a game taker.

Chris


----------

